# Another GTO will not start, sometimes.



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys, This is long, sorry in advance.

05 GTO, will not start. Seems to be an intermittent problem. From the top...

It's an everyday driver. I drive 35 miles to get to work every day, and enjoy ever gas guzzling mile.  So I notice its taking a little longer to start then before, Its seems to like it when "pump" the gas to get in more air while I start it. It's become a habit to start so it's 2nd nature, even though I could get a tuner to fix the cold start. So I get to work after a 40 min trip and cut it off. 10 min later I need to drive around the block to another building and it starts, but has a very low RPM, I shut it down, and try to restart. It turns over but no fire. check the fuel rail, no fuel press. "yes I checked to see if I had gas in the tank".

Towed it home, changed the fuel pump, started right up! I'm feeling :cool So, I shut it down, went to lock the front door on the house, and when I came back to start the car for a "round the block" test. Same thing... she would turn over but no firing off... fuel pump is flowing, it sprayed out the schrader valve easy.

No codes thrown. cleaned the MAF sensor, checked all the "dumb stuff" loose wires and Vacuum hoses. Then I gave up for the day.

Day 3, put the battery on the charger for a while and hocked it back up. She started right up. NO codes. I left her running this time and drover her around the block... everything seems great, turn her off, started back up easy, new fuel pump made it easy to start, way faster than before. So I think, ok, I'm going to take her to work tonight. 3 hours later i get all my work stuff ready and take a seat behind the wheel... she turns over but will not start, fires a little but then nothing after 2 or 3 tries. 

She's modded, nothing stock. bigger everything, but I don't think the mods matter much since she sometimes starts and runs fine, then later she won’t.


Please help


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Take it to a good tuner. There are hot and cold start parameters.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I've started all over, with a fresh look. Looks like the pump it's self is intermittently on/off. I've swapped around relays, and checked fuses. I'll take it to a tuner soon, but...

Is there a solenoid that might be sticking? I trying to get a few ideas, tomorrow I'm going to spend more time trying to find what may be sticking


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Tried again, no power to the fuel pump. 
Check relay and fuse. still no codes. Tried both of my keys thinking it could be a security thing gone bad on a key... nothing. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

Since you're modded, do a front to back wiring check. Make sure nothings pinched, cracked broken, burned, melted. After that start tracing the electrical path with a meter , see where the voltage is stopping. Remember a relay, uses a small switching voltage to connect a larger voltage to a device. So there are 2 voltage sources to a relay that have to be checked. Good luck,and let us know what you find. If you're rusty at electrical diag, then take it to a shop you trust.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

:agree

turned out, something was melted... when you pull out the assembly for the pump/bucket. there is a small wiring harness with 3 plugs on it 
(float, pump, and top of assembly). the plug at the top, on the inside of the tank was melted... I can't believe it took my 3 looks to find it... 

It must have been vibrating and arching a lot, making it an intermittent, till it finally got so hot it melted so that the metal wouldn't touch. 

I'll see if I can get some pics tonight


----------



## Solidsnk1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Doesn't it feel good when the problem is solved!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

motoristx said:


> :agree
> 
> turned out, something was melted... when you pull out the assembly for the pump/bucket. there is a small wiring harness with 3 plugs on it
> (float, pump, and top of assembly). the plug at the top, on the inside of the tank was melted... I can't believe it took my 3 looks to find it...
> ...


Wow, lucky the car didn't blow up !!


----------

